# Looking for Advanced Teacher in London, Ont



## OverRide (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Guys,
I was wondering if anyone knew some guitar teachers in the London area who can teach more advanced technique and theory, whether its electric or not doesn't matter. 
I guess more in the genre of Rock. I looking for a teacher that can find where i need improvement and send me a way with a list of useful things to practice.
I attempted this once in the past, and the teacher would simply give me a new song to learn each week. I did not feeling like I was gaining anything from the lessons. 
Thanks.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

well, your teacher should be listening to what you want to learn. as for technique guys, they're out there.. call bellone's, they'll have a few good suggestions, and then take an intro lesson from a few teachers (just say, "i want to take one lesson from you to see if we're a good match" or something.. any teacher will do this for you, pretty much.. if you're in st marys or stratford area i know a few names i can give you, but none in london.


----------



## OverRide (Mar 7, 2006)

Bump!
Anyone know anyone? 
Thanks.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The best place to find a good teacher is in a music studio rather than going to a music store. In a music store there prime focus is on selling instruments. In a music studio, there prime focus is teaching music. Try the yellow pages or Kijiji.com and go to services and music. Regards, Flip.


----------

